# Need serious help!To Boil or Not to Boil (pork back ribs)? Pro's? Cons? and GUINNESS!



## Saphellae (Dec 13, 2009)

I was wondering what the pros and cons of boiling ribs before throwing them in the oven would be.  I have heard they lose quite a bit of flavor if you boil them first - is this true?  I would be boiling them in a mixture of garlic, pepper, soy sauce and an onion.   I don't have to do it this way though - I picked up a case of Guinness for beef au jus sandwiches I am making this week, so I can also use Guinness for the ribs.   Any ideas?

I'm going to be making homemade salt and vinegar thick chips to go with the ribs, too.  

Thanks!!!

* Saph *


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 13, 2009)

Personally, I like them both ways, never thought boiling depleted the flavor.
I would definitely use the Guiness! 
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Grilling - how would I use the guinness though?


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 13, 2009)

Would I perhaps, after boiling for 45 minutes of so, baste guinness onto the ribs in the oven until done, then add Bullseye Guinness BBQ sauce in the last 20 min or so?


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 13, 2009)

I tried to edit my post to include this but it wouldn't let me for some reason?  

Would it help to boil the guinness before I base with it, so it doesn't impart a bitter taste on the ribs?


----------



## Selkie (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm no expert at that, but I believe boiling does two things. First, it cuts down on the baking time in the oven. Second, it melts away some of the fat. Ribs can sometimes be pretty greasy.

Pour the beer over the ribs and then seal with aluminum foil in a roasting pan - or treat the ribs as I do a brisket, and seal them an oven baking bag, the beer inside with the ribs, steaming them until super tender.

Good luck! They sound wonderful!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 13, 2009)

I have them boiling in a mixture of guinness, water, soy sauce, garlic, salt and pepper.  I'll boil it until it is tender, and then will put it in the oven... I think I will braise it with guinness once or twice and let the alcohol evaporate away so it isn't so bitter, then coat it with BBQ sauce.  

I will do foil next time and do it low and slow, and see which I like better!  I really like fall off the bone ribs, and SUPER wet!


----------



## Deathbysoup (Dec 13, 2009)

I  never boil the pork ribs although I do slice off any large flaps of fat. For beef ribs I always boil.

For pork I usually do the low and slow method in the oven.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 13, 2009)

I just put them in the oven with a bit of guinness, and kept the sides of the foil open to vent the alcohol out.. they are smelling really nice, and I got a great stock from boiling!


----------



## Selkie (Dec 13, 2009)

As I recall, about two years ago, I had a bottle of Guiness, and I don't believe the bitterness was from the alcohol, it was from the strong flavored hops Guiness uses. I know I couldn't finish it.... and I'm among the few that used to like Watney's Red Barrel!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 13, 2009)

Saph, I always boil side ribs and have been 50 50 with back ribs.  I usually just boil them in water but your mixture sure sounds interesting.  I boil my ribs just until the inside of the bones go dark and then I baste them with my sauce and either slow cook covered in foil in the oven or put them on the grill.  The one key I find is to not let them cool down much before they go on in the oven or on the grill.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 13, 2009)

They are out of the oven and I'll let you know after dinner how they are... I hope they aren't horrible!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 13, 2009)

Well they turned out great!  If I had time I would have cooked them lower and slower, but it was getting late for dinner.  They were staying together but came off the bone easily - it was so tasty too!  Will be making them this way again, but low and slow.


----------



## b3089j2009 (May 4, 2010)

Cooking ribs by dual methods is the best way in my experience. First rinse the ribs in cold water to take off loose fat particles. Then slowly heat up and maintain a simmer while you cook. If you add liquid smoke they taste way better. Once you pull out of liquid, turn ribs opposite side, and pull the lining that covers the bone and meat off. Use a cloth to grip lining with 1 hand, and hols rack with other while pulling, This lining contracts and becomes very hard, thus making the meat tuffer. Reduce some of your stock, with your beer, and use as a basting agent. Remember that unless you use tornados sugar you dont want to put the bbq sauce on too early. Bake at 325 degrees for about 30 minutes after you put the sauce on. Good luck


----------



## BigAL (May 4, 2010)

I thought boiling ribs was against the law?


----------



## Kayelle (May 4, 2010)

BigAL said:


> I thought boiling ribs was against the law?


At least immoral AL !!


----------

